# failure to install NTFS mount capability

## kayve

I just followed instructions on this site:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kernel-upgrade.xml

That I thought should have allowed me to mount ntfs.  I did option 2, actually I found it on this site:

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/mount-unknown-filesystem-type-ntfs-when-trying-to-mount-windows-drive-272350/

and then I wasn't sure what "cp bzImage to /boot" meant so I googled that and got the first site.  

```

kayve-gentoo kayve # mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt/PQservice

mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs'

kayve-gentoo kayve # mount_ntfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt/PQservice

-bash: mount_ntfs: command not found

kayve-gentoo kayve # uname -a

Linux kayve-gentoo 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 #1 SMP Fri Apr 9 03:09:09 PDT 2010 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T6400 @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

kayve-gentoo kayve # 

```

the above uname -a seems funny, because the bz image was 2.6.30-r8 and now all that is in /boot

```

kayve-gentoo kayve # blkid /dev/sdb1

/dev/sdb1: UUID="467A0FCE7A0FB9A7" LABEL="PQSERVICE" TYPE="ntfs" 

kayve-gentoo kayve # ls /boot

boot

kayve-gentoo kayve # mount /boot

kayve-gentoo kayve # ls /boot

System.map-genkernel-x86-2.6.30-gentoo-r8

boot

bzImage-2.6.30-gentoo-r8

grub

kayve-kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r6

kernel-2.6.32-r7

kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.30-gentoo-r8

lost+found

my_kern_name

kayve-gentoo kayve # 

```

oh.. except I didn't generate a kernel?

----------

## kayve

trying this now

```

kayve-gentoo ~ # mkdir kernels

kayve-gentoo ~ # cd kernels/

kayve-gentoo kernels # script -a k2.6.30-r8.genkernel.log

Script started, file is k2.6.30-r8.genkernel.log

kayve-gentoo kernels # date; genkernel all; date

Wed Jul  7 23:28:35 PDT 2010

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.904

* Running with options: all

* Linux Kernel 2.6.30-gentoo-r8 for x86...

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

```

----------

## kayve

I'm a little concerned about the version numbers.. does the 2.6.30 part mean I'm going backwards from 2.6.32, or does the r7 to r8 mean I'm going frontwards?

----------

## krinn

 *kayve wrote:*   

> I'm a little concerned about the version numbers.. does the 2.6.30 part mean I'm going backwards from 2.6.32, or does the r7 to r8 mean I'm going frontwards?

 

2.6.30 < 2.6.30-r1 < 2.6.30-r199 < 2.6.31-r2 < 2.6.32 < 2.6.32-r8 < 2.6.33-r3

-r is just a revision of a kernel, so 2.6.30 and 2.6.30-r2 are the same kernel, but the r2 means it's newer (more patchs in it...)

and if you use grub the easier way is to set a two entries pointing to a vmlinuz and vmlinuz.old and use make install in kernel source to add a new kernel

title newest

root...

kernel /vmlinuz root...

title backup kernel

root...

kernel /vmlinuz.old

cd /usr/src/linux

mount /boot

make install

----------

## kayve

This happened with FreeBSD too 

```

Wed Jul  7 23:28:35 PDT 2010

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.904

* Running with options: all

* Linux Kernel 2.6.30-gentoo-r8 for x86...

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

* config: Using config from /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.30-gentoo-r8

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

*         >> Compiling 2.6.30-gentoo-r8 bzImage...

*         >> Compiling 2.6.30-gentoo-r8 modules...

* Copying config for successful build to /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.30-gentoo-r8

* busybox: >> Using cache

* initramfs: >> Initializing...

*         >> Appending base_layout cpio data...

*         >> Appending auxilary cpio data...

*         >> Appending busybox cpio data...

*         >> Appending modules cpio data...

* 

* Kernel compiled successfully!

* 

* Required Kernel Parameters:

*     real_root=/dev/$ROOT

* 

*     Where $ROOT is the device node for your root partition as the

*     one specified in /etc/fstab

* 

* If you require Genkernel's hardware detection features; you MUST

* tell your bootloader to use the provided INITRAMFS file. Otherwise;

* substitute the root argument for the real_root argument if you are

* not planning to use the initramfs...

* WARNING... WARNING... WARNING...

* Additional kernel cmdline arguments that *may* be required to boot properly...

* Do NOT report kernel bugs as genkernel bugs unless your bug

* is about the default genkernel configuration...

* 

* Make sure you have the latest genkernel before reporting bugs.

Wed Jul  7 23:54:36 PDT 2010

kayve-gentoo kernels # 

```

Oh well.. this is a bad hard drive anyway.  It has some physical problem.

----------

## drescherjm

Do not use the in kernel ntfs. Use ntfs-3g instead.

 *Quote:*   

> does the 2.6.30 part mean I'm going backwards from 2.6.32

 

It means you are going backward about 4 months.

----------

## BradN

^ what drescherjm said.

What you want in the kernel is FUSE support (found under filesystems) - this gives a mechanism for userspace programs to provide a filesystem to the kernel.

Then you want to install ntfs3g (or ntfs-3g, not sure of the name).

After that's done, you should be able to do something like:

mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/myntfs /mnt/whereiwantit

----------

## kayve

http://www.monkeyview.net/id/965/fsck/blob5/index.vhtml

----------

## kayve

```

kayve-gentoo emerges # mount -t ntfs3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/PQservice

mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs3g'

kayve-gentoo emerges # set -o vi

kayve-gentoo emerges # mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/PQservice

FATAL: Module fuse not found.

fuse: device not found, try 'modprobe fuse' first

kayve-gentoo emerges # modprobe fuse

FATAL: Module fuse not found.

kayve-gentoo emerges # 

```

----------

## kayve

```

>>> Installing (1 of 1) sys-fs/fuse-2.8.1

 * >>> SetUID: [chmod go-r] /usr/bin/fusermount ...                       [ ok ]

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 5 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

Thu Jul  8 01:58:39 PDT 2010

kayve-gentoo emerges # exit

exit

Script done, file is fuse.makesplat.log

kayve-gentoo emerges # mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/PQservice

FATAL: Module fuse not found.

fuse: device not found, try 'modprobe fuse' first

kayve-gentoo emerges # modprobe fuse

FATAL: Module fuse not found.

kayve-gentoo emerges # 

```

----------

## drescherjm

 *Quote:*   

> fuse: device not found, try 'modprobe fuse' first 

 

Do exactly as it says.

Edit:

Oh sorry. I see. I think you need fuse support compiled in your kernel.

```
jmd1 ~ # zgrep FUSE /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=m
```

----------

## drescherjm

 *kayve wrote:*   

> http://www.monkeyview.net/id/965/fsck/blob5/index.vhtml

 

You probably did not have the filesystem of your root builtin to the kernel.

----------

## kayve

```

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 5 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

Thu Jul  8 02:01:35 PDT 2010

kayve-gentoo emerges # exit

exit

Script done, file is ntfs3g.makesplat.log

kayve-gentoo emerges # update-modules

kayve-gentoo emerges # mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/PQservice

FATAL: Module fuse not found.

fuse: device not found, try 'modprobe fuse' first

kayve-gentoo emerges # modprobe fuse

FATAL: Module fuse not found.

kayve-gentoo emerges # ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/PQservice

FATAL: Module fuse not found.

fuse: device not found, try 'modprobe fuse' first

kayve-gentoo emerges # 

```

----------

## drescherjm

I updated my post about the missing module.

----------

## kayve

```

exit

Script done, file is ntfs3g.makesplat.log

kayve-gentoo emerges # update-modules

kayve-gentoo emerges # mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/PQservice

FATAL: Module fuse not found.

fuse: device not found, try 'modprobe fuse' first

kayve-gentoo emerges # modprobe fuse

FATAL: Module fuse not found.

kayve-gentoo emerges # ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/PQservice

FATAL: Module fuse not found.

fuse: device not found, try 'modprobe fuse' first

kayve-gentoo emerges # zgrep FUSE /proc/config.gz

gzip: /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory

kayve-gentoo emerges # 

```

----------

## drescherjm

What is the output of

```
zgrep CONFIG_FUSE_FS /proc/config.gz
```

----------

## kayve

it says there is no such file. It is in my provided output

----------

## kayve

I don't expect it to be different.. it says there is no such config file. 

```

kayve-gentoo emerges # zgrep FUSE /proc/config.gz

gzip: /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory

kayve-gentoo emerges # zgrep CONFIG_FUSE_FS /proc/config.gz

gzip: /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory

kayve-gentoo emerges # 

```

----------

## kayve

```

kayve-gentoo emerges # ls /proc

1      3490  4182  4720  5142  6     974          ioports       schedstat

10     357   4290  4721  5143  6428  acpi         irq           scsi

1064   358   4430  4732  5144  649   asound       kallsyms      self

13     359   4442  4734  5151  650   buddyinfo    kcore         slabinfo

16     364   446   4741  5152  7     bus          key-users     softirqs

17     368   4462  4743  5153  719   cgroups      keys          stat

1991   371   4505  4766  5155  722   cmdline      kmsg          swaps

2      3949  4506  4789  516   725   cpuinfo      kpagecount    sys

21156  4     4507  4795  517   728   crypto       kpageflags    sysrq-trigger

21259  4032  4508  4797  5175  731   devices      loadavg       sysvipc

231    4033  4509  4869  5366  734   diskstats    locks         timer_list

233    4086  4510  4870  5380  8     dma          mdstat        timer_stats

235    411   4604  4888  5413  813   dri          meminfo       tty

236    412   4607  4889  5418  819   driver       misc          uptime

239    4142  4620  4901  5422  823   execdomains  modules       version

240    4145  4630  4902  5423  824   fb           mounts        vmallocinfo

241    4148  4684  499   5425  871   filesystems  mtrr          vmstat

3      4159  4690  5     5435  8758  fs           net           zoneinfo

3429   4161  4702  500   5436  884   interrupts   pagetypeinfo

3430   4179  4718  511   5554  9     iomem        partitions

kayve-gentoo emerges # 

```

----------

## kayve

```

kayve-gentoo emerges # cat /proc/modules

ext4 262138 2 - Live 0xf8a02000

jbd2 63179 1 ext4, Live 0xf8584000

crc16 1175 1 ext4, Live 0xf805a000

kayve-gentoo emerges # 

```

----------

## kayve

```
kayve-gentoo emerges # cd /proc

kayve-gentoo proc # cd fs

kayve-gentoo fs # ls

ext4  jbd2  nfsd  nfsfs

kayve-gentoo fs # ls ext4/

sdc1  sdc6

kayve-gentoo fs # ls jbd2

sdc1-8  sdc6-8

kayve-gentoo fs # ls ntsd

ls: cannot access ntsd: No such file or directory

kayve-gentoo fs # ls nfsd

kayve-gentoo fs # ls nfsfs

servers  volumes

kayve-gentoo fs # 

```

----------

## drescherjm

 *kayve wrote:*   

> it says there is no such file. It is in my provided output

 

That means you did not enable the option in your kernel to save the config with the kernel.

```
grep FUSE /usr/src/linux/.config
```

should work.

----------

## kayve

```

kayve-gentoo kayve # grep FUSE /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=m

kayve-gentoo kayve # 
```

----------

